# Honda HRX217HYA - Shop Manual & Adjust Air/Fuel Mix



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

So I picked up a Honda HRX217HYA mower from my local Home Depot and am satisfied with it based on my weekend mow.

The only thing I would like to adjust is the lean/rich mixture. I think I may be getting too much a fuel smell on the exhaust side and the mower stutters slightly about every 4-5 seconds on idle and full prior to the blade engage.

I checked the manual and it does not have any directions on carburetor adjustments including idle or lean/rich adjustment screws. So I went out to Honda and it looks like they are referring to this in a 'shop manual' which they are happy to sell in paper form for $38.95...what?

https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61VH7T00HYAE1

Is there an easier way to make this slight adjustment without having to spend the $$$'s for this shop manual or have to haul the mower down to the local service center. Geez...it seems rather poor support to sell a mower and not call out general carburetor adjustments including idle and lean/rich settings.

FYI...I'm using ethanol-free TruFuel for 4-cycle engines at 92 octane. The owners manual states...

_"This engine is certified to operate on regular gasoline with a pump octane rating of 86 or higher."_​


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

If it's under warranty I would just drop it off at a dealer or exchange it at Home Depot.

I run ethanol free 91 octane in mind and have no issues. My mower does have a surging issue at full throttle when first started cold but I always set the throttle back to idle to let the machine warm up anyway. After a minute that searching is not present any longer so it probably has to do with the auto choke.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Most manufacturers set up their carbs to run a little rich so the engines last until the warranty expires.

You also have to take into account a lot of Hondas have an automatic choke, which can be an issue.

I would run premium fuel to see if that helps before messing with fuel/air mixtures ratios, unless you really know what you are doing (and don't need a manual); or step up and buy a service manual....

My Honda runs great on premium fuel, and I have not had to adjust any factory settings on mine.

You're in Dallas, so it will get hot as Hades in the dog days of summer; I would leave my air-cooled engines a little bit rich because once the air gets hotter, and the engine does too, it will run much better, especially if you burn premium fuel. I used to live in Dallas. The tar on the asphalt would stick to your bare feet if you ran across the asphalt in summer. I would just run premium. More octane! :thumbup:


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> My mower does have a surging issue at full throttle when first started cold but I always set the throttle back to idle to let the machine warm up anyway. After a minute that searching is not present any longer so it probably has to do with the auto choke.


Interesting. My Honda mower has this surging issue as well (sounds like an engine which is about to run out of gas), but only started having it recently - it's almost 10 years old. I have to run it with the choke on for a few minutes (it's a manual choke).


----------

